# Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons on my TJet2....



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Help!!

Out of the blue, my T Jet 2 had an error where both the Green Power Button and Red Error Buttons flash together. The machine also seems to do continuous head cleaning cycles. What I mean by that is that it does it's "normal" routine of the head cycling back and forth and doing head cleanings in the beginning. Then, just before the head gets ready to receive data or move into position to print, I notice the head kinda hesitate (over the capping station) and make an "unnormal" noise...then restarts the process of the head slowling moving across the machine and doing the normal head cleaning cycle.


However, there are a couple other weird things going on as well. There has been 3 instances where after both the green power button and red error lights were flashing, I pressed the error button causing another cleaning cycle. Then the bed ejected...then reloaded itself (I did not press the load buttons) and started printing again...just as though there were no issues. However, in the middle of the print, the printer stopped and the job showed an error on the screen. The printer stopped at different positions each of the three times it did this.

Also, I seem to get flashing ink lights AND a flashing error button (at the same time) if I'm not getting the green power button AND error light flashing. It's like I get one or the other.

I've cleaned the encoder strip 3 times, and the encoder wheel once. There does not seem to be any restrictions or binding in the print head or bed travel.

Also, prior to all of this happening, I have been having problems with magenta starvation....about 1/3 to 1/2 way through the print. Don't know if this is related.

I've read as much as I can find on the forums and see that the magenta problem is not unique. Nothing has changed on my setup for months and the cartridge is full when this happens and head cleanings work for about 1/2 the print where the magenta starts fading and the yellow becomes much more prominent.

I've never had a head replacement so wondering if my printhead is bad or perhaps a cable or board? I'd like some input before I start replacing expensive parts.

Thanks!!

John


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*

You need to call the person you got the machine from, either the dealer or US Screen directly. Get in touch with their tech support team and/or search the forums.

The lights on my TJ3 are different from the TJ2 so I'm not sure what that means. I know that on mine if ALL the lights (all ink and function lights) are blinking there is a "Critital Error" and you need to power it off from the main switch on the back, center the print bed and turn the power switch back on, wait five seconds, and then hit the power button on the control panel.

Ink and Error blinking lights was a media sensor error (which has since been disabled on my machine) so I'm not sure if that's what you're getting.

Have you tried turning off the machine and unplugging the power for a day? If something got into the memory on the board my guess is the capacitors (if any) on the control boards can only hold power for a certain time, and might lose the "memory" of whatever is making it continuously head clean.

Is there an "Adjustment Program" for the TJ2 like there is on the TJ3? It allows you to go in and perform certain funtions to the printer directly, as well as read error codes and information. If there is a program out there it is likely to be found on the US Screen downloads section of their website. That would at least give you an error code (from the printer itself) as well as whatever blinking lights you have.

I would give your dealer or US Screen a call asap though.


Good luck!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*

Hey Andrew...

I've sent them a message so I should be talking to them (Equipment Zone) tomorrow. Hopefully, Harry know what is going on and can get me back up and running soon.

There is no main power switch on the back of the T Jet 2 so not sure how to "reset" the machine although I've read about this a few times. I think this may only apply to the T Jet 3.

There is an adjustment program that I've used to reset the waste tank counter. Havent' used it for anything else yet. Not sure what I'd need to do.

I'll probably check the ribbon cable to make sure there isn't any burn marks as I've read about this quite a few times. Otherwise, I'm hoping to get in touch with my dealer to see what they have to say.

Thanks for your help....

John


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: UDATE---Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*

Finally got my printhead removed so I can look at the ribbon cable.

Yep...looks like I smoked the cable. Just wanted to show you what I was looking at to see if you guys concur. I'm not sure if I need to replace the printheat as well. There are dark spots on the connector (printhead) where the ribbon smoked but not sure if that affected the printhead or is just residue from the ribbon. I've also had this unit now for about 9 months with the original printhead.

Thanks!!

John


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*

Hmm. glad to hear you've made progress. I'd give them a call and show/send/email the photos along too. They may be able to tell you what you need to do from here to fix it, either replacing the cable or whatnot.

Good luck.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*



adawg2252 said:


> Hmm. glad to hear you've made progress. I'd give them a call and show/send/email the photos along too. They may be able to tell you what you need to do from here to fix it, either replacing the cable or whatnot.
> 
> Good luck.


Joe from Equipment Zone called me today in resonse to my e-mail (they really have been very good with their customer service and support). I missed him by the time I was able to call him back but did talk to Harry and he confirmed my suspicion that it was a burnt ribbon cable. When I took it apart, that is what I found. Although, at this point not sure it I need a printhead as well but, since I've been using the same print head since March 07'...and am having magenta issues...it might be a good time to also get a printhead.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*

you already have the machine apart anyways, so why not?


----------



## Flying Loom (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: UDATE---Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*

John, you may also want to take a look at the ink counter board. On my Kiosk, I had a similar problem such as you are having on your T-jet. When I went to replace the cable strip (MicroCompass has them for $13.36 + shipping. They sent me 5 of them for that price), I noticed a flash burn on the contacts at the end that goes into the ink counter board. When I inspected the board, it was discovered to also be burned from the short that occured at the connection at the print head.

After re-reading your problem, that is exactly what my Kiosk was doing. Take a look at that counter board. I wished I would had. Now I am down for a bit longer to wait on another board. I might add that you may want to contact DTG Ink for a new print head as they are $100.00 cheaper than most manufactuers.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*



adawg2252 said:


> you already have the machine apart anyways, so why not?


Yep...that's what I'm thinking...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: UDATE---Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*



Flying Loom said:


> John, you may also want to take a look at the ink counter board. On my Kiosk, I had a similar problem such as you are having on your T-jet. When I went to replace the cable strip (MicroCompass has them for $13.36 + shipping. They sent me 5 of them for that price), I noticed a flash burn on the contacts at the end that goes into the ink counter board. When I inspected the board, it was discovered to also be burned from the short that occured at the connection at the print head.
> 
> After re-reading your problem, that is exactly what my Kiosk was doing. Take a look at that counter board. I wished I would had. Now I am down for a bit longer to wait on another board. I might add that you may want to contact DTG Ink for a new print head as they are $100.00 cheaper than most manufactuers.


Hey Mark...thanks for the info!!!

Where is the ink counter board?  There are three leads up around the printhead on the T Jet 2 and only one of them show a burn mark. The other end of the ribbon cable snakes it way down to an intermediate connector.

I will certainly take a look at DTG Ink!!!

Thanks again...

John


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: UDATE---Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*



Flying Loom said:


> John, you may also want to take a look at the ink counter board. On my Kiosk, I had a similar problem such as you are having on your T-jet. When I went to replace the cable strip (MicroCompass has them for $13.36 + shipping. They sent me 5 of them for that price), I noticed a flash burn on the contacts at the end that goes into the ink counter board. When I inspected the board, it was discovered to also be burned from the short that occured at the connection at the print head.
> 
> After re-reading your problem, that is exactly what my Kiosk was doing. Take a look at that counter board. I wished I would had. Now I am down for a bit longer to wait on another board. I might add that you may want to contact DTG Ink for a new print head as they are $100.00 cheaper than most manufactuers.


I tried getting on the website DTG Inks - Home but have monster letters that take up half my screen!!! Something's up with the formatting of their site at the moment. I'll try again later.

Thanks!!

John


----------



## Flying Loom (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: UDATE---Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*

John, here's an image of the board. Mine was located directly beneath the ink bottle tray. If you follow the top layer of the cable strip from the print head it will take you to the board.
The connection is in slot CN5


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*

I may be wrong but I do not think the T-jet 2 has this exact board. Something like a counter board is located on the load/front side of the t-jet if you want to check that.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*



csquared said:


> I may be wrong but I do not think the T-jet 2 has this exact board. Something like a counter board is located on the load/front side of the t-jet if you want to check that.


Chris

Are you referring to the square counter that is on the control side of the machine. With the LED readouts for how many times the bed loads during a cycle?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: UDATE---Flashing Power Button & Error Buttons....*



Flying Loom said:


> John, here's an image of the board. Mine was located directly beneath the ink bottle tray. If you follow the top layer of the cable strip from the print head it will take you to the board.
> The connection is in slot CN5


Thanks Mark...

I don't think the T Jet 2 has this board but I will take a closer look to make sure. It does have a counter installed on the right side (control panel) of the machine which may do the same thing.

John


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

John- The board I was referring to is located under the bed and is connected to the counter on the side of the machine. I honestly do not think you will find anything wrong with this board.


----------



## mgarcia16 (Dec 31, 2007)

I own a T-jet 2 myself and had the same problem last year. Printhead needs to be replaced, ribbon cable needs to be replaced and more than likely main board needs to be replaced or fixed. When this happend to me I called US Screen for support and they sent me a new ribbon cable without charge. I replaced the printhead and the ribbon cable and it turned out the main board was messed up. I called them again and they sent me another main board free as long as you return the old board within given time. Main board location is on the bottom of the back side of the T-Jet and if you are luky it might have a fuse on the back side that you can change without having to change the main baord.But call US Screens or Equipment Zone and they will guide you through the steps.


----------

